# Gibson CS Historic 58 Les Paul Standard VOS Iced Tea C$3,000



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Gibson CS Historic 58 Les Paul Standard VOS Iced Tea
C$3,000
Facebook 









I don't know much about Les Paul Values ,


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Not showing on fb here? Marketplace or london gear group.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

Budda said:


> Not showing on fb here? Marketplace or london gear group.


still shows for me


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

That looks exactly like one I saw lastnight on Kijiji but the seller is asking $6,300. I asked him what the weight is and the neck profile. He said the neck wasn't as big as most R8's and only slightly bigger than his R9. He's weighing it today for me. I'm not really ready financially but I'm thinking about it anyway.
For 3k I doubt that is real.

This is the one I'm looking at:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I've been messaging this guy, seems like a deposit scam.

Gave me a real London address, but a Manitoba phone number that is constantly busy, and this:


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

crann said:


> I've been messaging this guy, seems like a deposit scam.
> 
> Gave me a real London address, but a Manitoba phone number that is constantly busy, and this:
> 
> View attachment 434641


Yeah nobody is selling that guitar for 3k. But yet ads like these get tons of responses. I wouldn't even bother.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

sorry guys , didn't know it was a scam ...like I said not up on Les Pauls


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

LaRSin said:


> sorry guys , didn't know it was a scam ...like I said not up on Les Pauls


Anything under 5k from the custom shop without a headstock break is suspect.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> That looks exactly like one I saw lastnight on Kijiji but the seller is asking $6,300. I asked him what the weight is and the neck profile. He said the neck wasn't as big as most R8's and only slightly bigger than his R9. He's weighing it today for me. I'm not really ready financially but I'm thinking about it anyway.
> For 3k I doubt that is real.
> 
> This is the one I'm looking at:
> ...


For an extra $300, why not get a new one from L&M? They list a new R8 VOS at $6699, they also show 2 used in stock in Ontario.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

dwagar said:


> For an extra $300, why not get a new one from L&M? They list a new R8 VOS at $6699, they also show 2 used in stock in Ontario.


lol. Yeah I hadn't even checked what the prices are on Long and Mcquade but I'd likely not pay that close to a new price. I did get drawn to that particular one because of the light flame top. All the R8's at L&M that I've seen are plain tops.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

guitarman2 said:


> That looks exactly like one I saw lastnight on Kijiji but the seller is asking $6,300. I asked him what the weight is and the neck profile. He said the neck wasn't as big as most R8's and only slightly bigger than his R9. He's weighing it today for me. I'm not really ready financially but I'm thinking about it anyway.
> For 3k I doubt that is real.
> 
> This is the one I'm looking at:
> ...


Seems like a lot for an R8, when you could get an R9 for the same price (just sayin). No deposit required.
2009 Gibson Les Paul R9 1959 Reissue (Like new)


----------



## GuitarTalk (Dec 25, 2018)

guitarman2 said:


> That looks exactly like one I saw lastnight on Kijiji but the seller is asking $6,300. I asked him what the weight is and the neck profile. He said the neck wasn't as big as most R8's and only slightly bigger than his R9. He's weighing it today for me. I'm not really ready financially but I'm thinking about it anyway.
> For 3k I doubt that is real.
> 
> This is the one I'm looking at:
> ...


Not the same guitar (look at the fleck on the bass side on the top). OP’s is highly unlikey to be a real seller, just fishing for $250 deposits “to hold the guitar for you”. $6300 for a 2020 R8 with no aging is RIP by the way. There’s a sweet mint 2014 R9 for sale for $7250 and the guy will take <$6k easily for it Im pretty sure (2013/2014’s are some of the best years for a standard R8/9/0, hide glue and nice wood, solid IRW started being used again). This one:









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca















And even nicer IMO, is this one if you can get it for 6-6.5 (V2 neck, 60th anniversary, and a top like that should retain value better than a 2016 R8, which is a terrible year for standard reissues as the Custom Shop was focused on True Historics and neglected the standard stuff):









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

crann said:


>


That’s a whole lotta words just to say “scam”.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Here's another way to lose your deposit if anyone's interested

Gibson Custom Shop 1961 Historic 60th Anniversary SG | Guitares | Ville de Montréal | Kijiji


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

FB shows as expired. If it's a scam then good. Last thing I need is to be chasing another guitar ...lol


----------

